# R3 vs. BMC Gran Fondo vs. Trek Domane



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I read an interesting review today on the Domane, Gran Fondo and Specialized Roubaix SL4 and all got very good reviews and are being viewed as the next step in comfort oriented bikes (natural challengers to the R3/RS). They don't have the light weight to compete with the R5's yet, but I presume that will come. I was curious to hear what you guys think about where that puts Cervelo and the R3. Do you think they need to make major changes to the frame to help it keep up (if these two frames are truly technological leaps forward)? If so, what would you like to see happen with the R3 (and the rest of the R Series) to compete? 

http://www.roadbikeaction.com/New-Releases/content/69/5468/The-July-Issue-Has-Landed.html

http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/hi-torque/roadbike_201207/index.php?startid=67#/68


----------



## bayAreaDude (Apr 13, 2012)

I think of the r3 as primarily a race bike which is also comfortable and light - not comfort oriented. If Cervelos past is any indication they'll continue to innovate and the high volume guys will continue to copy them.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I have a R3 and agree that it's a race bike first, but that's what BMC and Trek are promting their bikes as too. Your other point is a very fair one: we certainly haven't seen what Cervelo is bringing to the party this year yet. Hopefully their new ownership situation doesn't prevent them from delivering something exciting.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Keep in mind also that the R3 was in fact built for the cobbles of Paris Roubaix.


----------



## kookieCANADA (Jan 20, 2011)

Rashadabd said:


> Keep in mind also that the R3 was in fact built for the cobbles of Paris Roubaix.


Ditto...I recall Phil White stating that in an interview somewhere...


----------

